# How do i catch my possibly cheating wife?



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

My wife is in the throws of a MLC. She uses her iphone almost solely, but may have another phone too. 

I am looking to get recommendations on key loggers for the computer.

Has anyone tried "Cell Tracker"? Loads spyware onto her iphone (which is password protected) looks to serve as a gps and almost complete iphone monitoring tool (sms and calls).

I also plan to tap the landline-though not sure she uses this much for calls.

I can/have looked through phone records, but the new iphone software (imessage) has removed alot of the information.

Thanks!


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't forget to get a VAR to hide in her car or other places. People will generally talk to someone in their car because they feel safe and that no one can hear them.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

spybubble.com

The spyware for her phone comes highly recommended. If you need help getting into a device let me know and I'll help as much as possible.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

been hesitant to get a VAR, i dont have the time to go through all that dead data. 

badbane, i have zero access to the target phone....she keeps it tied to her hip. Cell tracker loads the program with target phone access....(with a 30 second call....that is a challenge in itself)

Yeah, i need help.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

i would also love to hack her FB accounts....lol possible?


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

The VAR is the best way if you can't get at the phone directly. They do talk in the car or in certain places in the house (like the bathroom for some reason). Yes, you get a lot of garbage, but it is fairly easy to skim through it until you pick up voices.

Another 'trick' I've heard is to get a burner smart phone yourself. Load all the spyware onto it. Hide it in her car, even hardwire if you want and monitor it. You can get gps, instant 'real time' listening, and recording capabilities.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

The voice recordings can be transferred to a computer, and with some players (like vlc, for example) you can speed up the playback. Or, you can on the player just hop to different spots on the tape.

This will save you time.


----------



## Garry2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

so if i got a burner smart phone, gophone i guess, i suppose i would not have to pay for airtime etc? just use the phone as a tool?


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

G, if your wife won't even allow you to see her FB page, why are you even with her ???
From the way you relating, you already know she is. So just file for your own peace of mind.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Christinangels, spam marketing, reactivating old threads ........


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Zombie Thread resurrected by a marketer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Zombie alert.
See his other threads to see how this all panned out.


----------

